

Path just evolved with an entirely revamped product - schlichtm
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/29/paths-second-iteration-is-less-photosharing-and-more-everything-sharing/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29

======
dmix
I've always felt that I'd love to use Path if any of my non-tech friends used
it.

But I reaally don't feel like trying to explain to everyone I know why its
different/better than just posting everything on facebook. And I'm normally
the one convincing them to use the latest tech.

~~~
rmnoon
I'm a techie and I don't know why it's different/better than just posting
everything on facebook.

~~~
damptrousers
I used the app for 5 minutes and I could write a thousand words on why it's
better already. Honestly, if you can't see the differences, the quality
compared to facebook, the difference in attitudes towards privacy, I don't
think you can be helped.

------
phwd
This can work. Just based on the 150 friend cap. You are in a way forced to
choose your most active, friends. Those that you actually engage with via in
person, email, Facebook messages, Skype etc., on a daily basis.

There was an article floating around somewhere on the concept of having an
application with only 7 or so friends and how would a user deal with this
restriction. Path is in the right direction for this. Also as opposed to
Facebook, since a normal user does not have "Life Events" every day, I like
the fact that Path has the awake/sleep feature (no matter how trivial it
sounds).

------
bretthellman
"In a novel feature for the life-sharing apps, the new Path will also
automatically post your location (“Arrived”) every time you travel a distance
far enough to be reached by plane." Path is the first? Really?

------
grabble
Another Social app? Even the most interesting, narcissistic person in the
world doesn't have this much to share.

Is this what it's about? Narcissism? Are we all so vain?

~~~
damptrousers
I'm guessing you have no idea what Path is. It's for sharing with close
friends or family. Family, in general, is interested in knowing what's up with
other members. That isn't narcissism. This isn't facebook. Please stop with
this whole narcissism crap when one, you don't understand the app, and two,
you're on a website SHARING your opinion.

~~~
grabble
Fair enough. Let me try and understand this. Facebook is a social network for
sharing with close friends or family. Path, on the other hand, is a social
network for sharing with close friends or family.

Understood.

Addendum: I hope Path finds it's "path" to success. I sincerely do. I just
don't think it has enough differentiation in the social media space.

------
chrislloyd
Personal metrics apps (i.e. Daytum) suck. I think Path is moving to fill this
void. Auto-recording of location, sleeping habits & making it easy to record
memories across networks are killer features. Not to mention that it looks
great.

Tumblr took off because they took the content-creation out of blogging. Path
works because it lets me keep a great journal without writing.

------
dave1619
Anyone here using Path a lot?

I wonder in a world with Facebook domination, if there is room for an app like
Path. But if your FB stream gets flooded with low-quality posts and activity
from tons of people, then people might want to gravitate toward something with
higher quality posts from the people they care the most for. But not sure.

------
patrickod
Whatever about the merits of the product the Path team have made an incredibly
beautiful user interface. Kudos to the team.

------
andrewhillman
yawn!

------
ricardobeat
what happened to TechCrunch's website? It's completely crashing on the iPad.
It loads fine, then comes an avalanche of ads and stuff that slow it to a
crawl until it quits.

